# ملف شامل عن جميع انواع السرطان وطرق التشخيص والعلاج



## مونيكا 57 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*
ملف شامل عن جميع انواع السرطان وطرق التشخيص والعلاج 

ماهو السرطان وماهى انواعة وطرق العلاج

يتكون جسم الإنسان من خلايا مختلفه في اشكالها ووظائفها.


بشكل مبسط كل خليه تحتوى على غلاف خارجي ونواه ، وفي النواه تـُحفظ المعلومات الأساسيه للخليه. هذه المعلومات في الحقيقه تكون موجوده في جزيئ الحامض النووي DNA - deoxyribonucleic acid . يحتوي الحامض النووي على 26 كروموزوم والتي تتكون بدورها من ملايين الجينات. هذه الجينات هي التي تحدد نظام وطريقة عمل الخليه.


خلال حياتنا بعض خلايا الجسم تموت بشكل طبيعي ويقوم الجسم بتعويض ذلك النقص في الخلايا عن طريق الإنقسام. 


عند الإنقسام تقوم الخليه بإنتاج نسخه أخرى من الحامض النووي ثم تنقسم الى خليتين.

هذا ما يحدث في الخليه بشكل مبسط حيث ان عملية الإنقسام اكثر تعقيداً من ذلك. 

عادة يحدث انقسام الخلايا بشكل منتظم بحيث يمكن لأجسامنا النمو أو لاستبدال أو إصلاح الأنسجة التالفة.

عندما تعمل الخلايا كما هو مخطط لها فإننا نتمتع بصحه جيده لكن عندما يختل ذلك النظام فإننا نمرض. 


في حالة السرطان تنمو خلايا غير طبيعيه وبدلاً من تعويض الخلايا التالفه فقط ، تتكاثر تلك الخلايا بشكل كبير ودون توقف فتطغى على العضو المصاب مشكلة مايسمى بالورم. 



الأورام التي تنتج عن هذا الخلل نوعان : 


الأورام الحميدة ( غير سرطانية Benign ) :

وهي عادة تكون مغلفه بغشاء وغير قابله للإنتشار ولكن بعضها قد يسبب مشاكل للعضو المصاب خصوصاً اذا كانت كبيرة الحجم وتأثيرها يكون بالضغط على العضو المصاب او الأعضاء القريبه منها مما يمنعها من العمل بشكل طبيعي.


هذه الأورام من الممكن ازالتها بالجراحه او علاجها بالعقاقير او الأشعه لتصغير حجمها وذلك كاف للشفاء منها وغالباً لا تعود مرّة ثانيه.



الأورام الخبيثة ( سرطانية Malignant ) :


وهي موضوع الموقع.

الأورام السرطانيه تهاجم وتدمر الخلايا والأنسجه المحيطه بها ولها قدره عاليه على الإنتشار.

وهي تنتشر بثلاث طرق 

انتشار مباشر للأنسجه والأعضاء المحيطه بالعضو المصاب عن طريق الجهاز اللمفاوي .

عن طريق الدم حيث تنفصل خليه (أو خلايا) من الورم السرطاني الأولي Primary وتنتقل عن طريق الجهاز اللمفوي او الدم الى اعضاء اخرى بعيده حيث تستقر في مكان ما –غالباً اعضاء غنيه بالدم مثل الرئه، الكبد او الغدد اللمفاويه- متسببه في نمو اورام سرطانيه اخرى تسمى بالأورام الثانويه Secondary.

السرطان 

هو مجموعه من الأمراض (اكثر من 100 مرض) تتشابه في بعض الخصائص فيما بينها، 

وقد سميت بالسرطان

لأن الأوعيه الدمويه المنتفخه حول الورم تشبه اطراف سرطان البحر. 

وهذا المرض او هذه الأمراض تنتج عن خروج الخليه عن السيطره. يحدث تغير في خلية ما يجعلها تخرج عن نظام التحكم الذي يتحكم في عمل الخليه كما في الخلايا السليمه.

يوجد اكثر من نظريه يعزى اليها سبب بداية السرطان في الجسم.
الأولى

تقول ان خطأ ما حدث في الحامض النووي عند الإنقسام وهو ما يسمى بحالة "التبدل" او mutation

نسبة حدوث خطأ في الحامض النووي عند الإنقسام تزيد بتزايد التعرض لمسببات السرطان مثل القطران في دخان السجائر.

العديد من هذه الأخطاء بإختلاف مسبباتها تحدث في جسم الإنسان الا ان جهاز المناعه في الجسم يتعرف عليها لإختلافها عن بقية الخلايا ويقوم بتدميرها. 

احياناً يفشل جهاز المناعه بالتعرف على هذه الخلايا لتشابهها مع بقية الخلايا فتقوم بالإنقسام وتتسبب بوجود السرطان. 

احدى النظريات الحديثه

تقول ان السبب هو وجود خلل جيني بسيط لا يمكن لجهاز المناعه من ملاحظته وذلك الخلل مع الوقت يتسبب بخروج الخليه عن السيطره ومن ثم ظهور السرطان.

هذه النظريه تفسر ظهور بعض انواع الأورام في اكثر من فرد من عائله واحده. ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*مسببات السرطان Carcinogens:


سواءً كان هناك خلل جيني ام لم يكن، فهناك مسببات معروفه للسرطان 

وتنقسم الى ثلاثة اقسام: 


جسيمات مسرطنه Physical

مثل النظائر المشعه، الأشعه فوق البنفسجيه و بعض المعادن ذات الألياف Mineral fibers.


تقوم النظائر المشعه بعمل ثقوب للحامض النووي عند تعريضه لها مما يتسبب في الخلل في تنظيم الجينات.


تأتي النظائر المشعه من الأشعه السينيه، الأشعه الكونيه التي تصل الى الأرض ومن غاز الرادون (موجود بشكل طبيعي في الأرض بنسب متفاوته) وذلك بطريق غير مباشر. اما الأشعه فوق البنفسجيه والتي تأتي من الشمس فتسبب في ترابط بعض البروتينات في الحامض النووي في الوقت الذي لا يجب ان تكون كذلك مما يتسبب في خلل في الحامض النووي.

بعض المعادن ذات الألياف مثل الـ asbestos تتسبب في تدمير مباشر للحامض النووي بسبب كبر حجمها.



مواد كيميائيه مسرطنه مثل الـ Benzopyrene

الموجود في سجائر الدخان و الـ vinyl chloride المستخدم في الصناعات البلاستيكيه حيث ترتبط جزيئاتها مع الحامض النووي متسببة في الخلل.



مسرطنات بيولوجيه 

مثل الفايروسات او الباكتيريا حيث تتسبب في خلل في الخليه حتى تتحول الى خليه سرطانيه.


من الأمثله على الفايروسات human papilloma virus حيث يتسبب في سرطان عنق الرحم، 


وفايروس الكبد الوبائي B (hepatitis B virus) والذي يتسبب في سرطان الكبد وهو اكثر انواع السرطان شيوعاً بين الرجال في المملكه العربيه السعوديه.


ومن انواع الباكتيريا helicobacter pylori والذي يتسبب في سرطان المعده. ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*يمر السرطان خلال نموه في ثلاث مراحل رئيسية :


البداية (Initiation):


هذه الخطوة الأولى نحو تكوين الورم حيث يبدأ على مستوى خليه بتغيير بسيط في عملها وطريقة التحكم في هذا العمل المواد التي تسبب هذا البداية تسمى مواد مسرطنة (carcinogens). 



التطور (Progression ) : 


يتكون الورم عن طريق خليه واحدة ويكون بنجاحها في النمو والانقسام على حساب الخلايا الأخرى ، وفي هذه المرحلة يمكن رؤيته ميكروسكوبياً 



الورم الإكلينيكي (Clinical) :


هنا يكون الورم كبير الحجم وإذا لم يعالج فسيستمر بالنمو وتدمير الأنسجة المجاورة وربما الانتشار إلى أعضاء بعيدة .



السرطان كما ذكرنا ليس مرض واحد،


هو مجموعة امراض تختلف بإختلاف الخلايا التي ينشأ عنها.وبإختلافها عن بعضها فهي تختلف في تصرفاتها فبعضها سريع النمو وآخر بطئ ، بعضها سريع في الإنتشار وآخر لا ينتشر بسرعه. لكن كل نوع من هذه الأنواع له خواص متشابهه مع اختلاف المرضى. 



يختلف علاج السرطان بإختلاف نوع الورم او العضو المصاب.


وبشكل عام فالطرق الرئيسيه لعلاج امراض السرطان هي الجراحه وذلك 


بإستئصال العضو او الأنسجه المصابه،


العلاج الإشعاعي بإستخدام الأشعه لعلاج الورم،


العلاج الكيميائي بإستخدام العقاقير الكيميائيه


ولعلاج الهرموني


وذلك بإستخدام الهرمونات لبعض انواع السرطان وسنتعرض لهذه الطرق بالتفصيل في الصفحات الأخرى​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*تعريف سرطان الدماغ:



هو إنقسام غير طبيعي و غير منتظم لخلايا الدماغ سواء في المخ, المخيخ أو الحبل الشوكي و الذي يُسبب إنضغاط لأجزاء الدماغ الأُخرى و بالتالي فقدان لإحدى الحواس أو ضعفها.



و أورام الدماغ الأولية ( أي التي منشأها الأصلي الدماغ) نادره جداً, بعكس أورام الدماغ الثانوية التي تكون ناتجة عن إنتشار المرض من أعضاء أُخرى بالجسم وصولاً إلى الدماغ.



أعراضه:



أورام الدماغ سواءً كانت حميدة او خبيثة تتسبب بأعراض متشابهة والتي تختلف بحسب مكان حدوثها من الدماغ.


ومن هذه الأعراض:


1. الصداع خاصةً الذي يصيب الشخص صباحاً.
2. الغثيان و التقيؤ.
3. حدوث تشنجات.
4. ضعف بعض الأطراف كالعلوية أو السفلية.
5. ضعف بعض الحواس أو تأثرها.




أسبابه:


ليس له أسباب معروفه حتى الآن.



التشخيص:



عمل أشعة مقطعية للرأس للتأكد من وجود ورم بعد عمل الفحص الإكلينيكي. كما ان فحص الجهاز العصبي مهم حتى يمكن معرفة مكان الإصابة في الدماغ.


ومن الفحوص الأخرى التي يمكن اجراؤها هو حقن مادة ملونة في احد الشرايين المغذية للمخ ثم تصوير الرأس حيث تظهر كافة الشرايين هناك.


وهذا الفحص يجرى عادةً إذا كان هناك نية لإجراء عملية جراحية لاستئصال الورم



طرق العلاج:



1. التدخل الجراحي لإستئصال الورم إذا كان موضعي لإزالة الضغط الواقع على الأجزاء الأُخرى. ولكن احياناً يكون من الصعب اجراء العملية اذا كان الورم قريب من مكان حيوي هام في المخ.



2. العلاج الإشعاعي.



3. العلاج الكيميائي مع ان الفائدة منه محدودة حيث ان العقاقير لا يمكنها الدخول الى المخ عن طريق الأوعية الدموية ولكن يمكن حقن العقار في السائل المخي الشوكي.



الوقاية منه:


لا يوجد طرق وقاية منه لعدم معرفة أسبابه أو العوامل المؤدية له.


أهم انواع اورام الدماغ:


• Gliomata
• Glioblastoma Multiform
• Astrocytoma
• Acoustic Neurinoma
• Meningioma
• Pitutary Tumours

• انتقالات ثانوية لأورام أخرى مثل سرطان الرئة او سرطان الثدي.


تعريف سرطان الفم:


هو نمو غير طبيعي و غير متحكم به للخلايا المبطنة للتجويف الفمي. 


أعراضه:



1. ظهور قرحة في الفم لا تندمل أو تنزف بسهولة. 
2. ظهور ورم أو مساحة صغيرة حمراء أو بيضاء بشكل دائم في الفم.
3. صعوبة في المضغ أو البلع. 
4. إلتهاب الحلق. 
5. يكون هناك تحديد في حركة اللسان و الفكين أو الإحساس بضيق عند لبس طقم الأسنان الإصطناعية.
6. نادراً ما يكون الألم أحد أعراض سرطان الفم في مرحلته المبكرة. 



أسبابه:


1. التدخين و إستعمال التبغ (الذي يُمضغ و يُخزن في الفم).
2. تناول القات. 
3. شرب الكحول, و بما أنه يكون في الغالب مصحوباً بإفراط في التدخين، فإن الجمع بين الإثنين يُشتبه في أنه يزيد من إحتمال الإصابة بسرطان الفم.
4. تدخين السيكار و الغليون الذي يزيد من إحتمال الإصابة بسرطان الشفتين.


التشخيص:


أخذ عينه من الورم أو التقرح الموجود في الفم وفحصها تحت المجهر.



طرق العلاج:


1. التدخل الجراحي.
2. العلاج الإشعاعي.




الوقاية منه: 


1. الإبتعاد عن التدخين و كذلك تناول القات. 
3. الإبتعاد عن شرب الكحوليات.​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*تعريف سرطان البلعوم الأنفي:


هو نمو غير طبيعي و غير متحكم به للخلايا المبطنة للبلعوم الأنفي
( الذي هو التجويف الواقع في مؤخرة التجويف الأنفي و يوصل بين التجويف الأنفي ونهاية التجويف الفمي 

و وظيفته إيصال الهواء الداخل عن طريق الأنف إلى الأجزاء العليا من الجهاز التنفسي في عملية الشهيق و العكس في عملية الزفير). 


و هذا النمو يؤدي إلى إنسداد التجويف و من ثم الإنتقال إلى الأجزاء و الأغشية القريبة ثم الإنتقال عبر الغدد الليمفاوية الموجودة في الرقبة و أحياناً ينتشر الورم في أجهزة الجسم المختلفة خصوصاً العظام و الكبد . 


أعراضه: 



1. صداع. 
2. تغير في الرؤية. 
3. إنسداد في الأنف.
4. نزيف من الأنف.
5. تنميل في الوجه.
6. آلآم في الرقبة.


و ليس بالضرورة أن يشكو المريض من كل هذه الأعراض بل في أغلب الأحيان تكون الشكوى مختصرة على عرض أو عرضين .


كما انه من المهم ان هذه الأعراض قد تظهر ايضاً في حالات التهاب البلعوم او اللوزتين.



أسبابه:


ليس له سبب محدد و لكن التدخين والكحول من اهم الاسباب المرتبطة بهذا النوع من السرطان.



التشخيص:


1. عمل أشعة مقطعية للرأس و الرقبة.
2. أخذ عينه من الغشاء المبطن للبلعوم الأنفي.



طرق العلاج:


1. التدخل الجراحي إذا كان من الممكن إستئصال الجزء المصاب.
2. العلاج الكيميائي.
3. العلاج الإشعاعي.
4. كما يجب إستشارة طبيب أسنان في حال لزم أخذ أية إحتياطات.



الوقاية منه: 


لا يوجد طرق وقاية منه لكن الإمتناع عن التدخين وشرب الكحول يساهم في تقليل نسبة الإصابة.​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*تعريف سرطان الرئه : 


هو نمو بعض خلايا الطبقة المبطنة للقصبة الهوائية بنسبة أسرع من المعدل الطبيعي و بشكل غير منتظم, 


مما يؤدي إلى تراكمها و حدوث تداخل في عملية إخراج المخاط، و تتطور بعض الخلايا المتضاعفة بسرعة و تصبح خبيثة. 


و هذه الخلايا تزاحم و تقضي على الخلايا الطبيعية، و تؤدي إلى إحتباس المخاط في الرئة. 


و تؤلف الخلايا السرطانية كتلة أو ورماً يسد القصبة الهوائية، و هو أحد الأسباب الرئيسية لموت الرجال و النساء في معظم البلدان الصناعية. 


أعراضه:


1. ضيق في التنفس.
2. صعوبة في إخراج البلغم من القصبة الهوائية. 
3. سعال مزمن.
4. خروج دم مع البلغم.
5. الم (نادراً).
6. نقص كبير في الوزن دون سبب واضح مع اجهاد.
7. صوت في الصدر اثناء التنفس (ازيز).
8. صعوبة في البلع نتيجة ضغط الورم على المريء.


أسبابه:


1. التدخين، حيث ثبت أن المدخنين يتعرضون بسهولة أكثر من غيرهم لسرطان الرئة. 
2. إرتفاع نسبة التلوث في الهواء. 


التشخيص:


1. عمل أشعة للصدر.
2. فحص البلغم تحت المجهر.
3. منظار للقصات الهوائية Bronchoscopy.
4. اشعة مقطعية.
5. اخذ عينة من الورم بواسطة ابرة.


طرق العلاج : 


1. الإسئتصال الجراحي إذا كان ذلك ممكناً.
2. العلاج الإشعاعي وذلك بتعريض مكان السرطان للأشعة السينية.
3. العلاج الكيميائي مهم لبعض انواع سرطان الرئة كما انه يستخدم مع العلاجات الأخرى اذا كانت هناك انتقالات للسرطان خارج الرئة.

الوقاية منه:


1. الإبتعاد عن التدخين.
2. فصل المصانع عن المدينه حيث يعيش السكان.​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*
تعريف سرطان الثدي : 

هو أحد اكثر أنواع السرطانات شيوعاً بين النساء وهو يحدث غالباً بعد سن الخمسين ولكن هذا لا يعني أنه قد لا يظهر في سن مبكرة .

أيضاً من المكن ظهور هذا المرض لدى الرجال ولكن بنسبة قليلة جداً مقارنة بالنساء. 


أسبابه:


غير معروف لكن هنالك عوامل تساعد على زيارة احتمال الإصابة به منها وجود المرض في أحد الأقرباء 

( لذلك على من أصيبت أمهاتهن أو أخواتهن بهذا الورم التعود على اجراء الفحص الذاتي).


هناك احتمال زيادة نسبة الإصابة بالمرض عند النساء اللواتي كان أول حمل لهن بعد سن الثلاثين. 

ايضاً التدخين والإفراط في تناول الكحول هي من العوامل اللتي من المعتقد أن تكون مرتبطة بالمرض.



أعراضه:


ليس كل تغير في الثدي هو ورم وليس كل ورم هو خبيث ، لكن يجب عدم إهمال أي ورم أو تغير في شكل الثديين


ومن المهم مراجعة الطبيب إذا لاحظت:


• ظهور كتلة في الثدي
• زيادة في سماكة الثدي أو الإبط
• إفرازات من الحلمة
• انكماش الحلمة
• ألم موضعي في الثدي
• تغير في حجم أو شكل الثدي


علماً بأن بعض هذه التغييرات تحدث طبيعياً عند الحمل أو الرضاعة أو قبل الحيض وبعده عند بعض النساء .


تكمن أهمية الكشف المبكر لسرطان الثدي 


بأن نسبة الشفاء تتجاوز 95% بإذن الله إذا كان الورم في مراحله الأولى ..


لكن تأخير التشخيص يهبط بهذه النسبة إلى 25% فقط ..



يتم التشخيص المبكر لسرطان الثدي باتباع الخطوات التالية : 


• الفحص الذاتي الشهري للثدي لمن تجاوزن سن الأربعين من النساء 


• التصوير الإشعاعي للثدي Mammography كل سنتين للنساء اللواتي تجاوزن الخمسين . 



طرق العلاج : 


هناك أربع طرق لعلاج هذا المرض


فإما بالجراحة أو العلاج الكيميائي أو الا شعاعي أو الهرموني،


قد يستخدم الطبيب طريقة أو اكثر من هذه الطرق وذلك تبعاً لطبيعة الورم حيث أن خطة العلاج تعتمد على نوع الورم وحجمه ومرحلتة وعمر المريضه وحالتها الصحية ،


عادة يتم استئصال الورم أو كامل الثدي مع أو بدون العقد الليمفاوية في الإبط كمرحلة أولى ويتبع هذا علاج كيميائي وعلاج إشعاعي لبعض المريضات أو علاج إشعاعي فقط وذلك حسب الحالة. 



العلاج الكيميائي ( chemotherapy ):


يتم العلاج الكيميائي باستخدام مجموعة مركبة من العقاقير الكيميائية والتي يكون تأثيرها على الخلايا السرطانية أقوى منه على الخلايا السليمة ، 


ويكون العلاج إما على شكل حقن في الوريد أو أقراص في الفم ،


ومن آثار العلاج الجانبيه


تساقط الشعر ، التقيؤ ، والاسهال لكن كل هذه الآثار مؤقته.


أيضاً قد بسبب


انخفاض عدد كريات الدم البيضاء

ولذا يتم عادة فحص الدم بشكل مستمر وينصح بالابتعاد عن من يشكوا من أمراض معدية مثل الأنفلونزا إذا كان عدد كريات الدم البيضاء منخفضاً .. 



العلاج بالأشعة Radiation therapy - Radiotherapy :


يتم العلاج بالأشعة باستخدام أشعة سينية مكثفة ذات طاقة عالية ،


ويكون تأثير هذه الأشعة عالياً على الخلال السرطانية حيث أنها أكثر حساسية للإشعاع من الخلايا الطبيعية وتتعافى بصورة أبطأ ، 


ويكون العلاج عادة أما 20 أو 25 جلسة إشعاعية ( حسب الحالة) وكل جلسه تستمر لأقل من 10 دقائق علماً بأن العلاج نفسه خلال الجلسة قد لا يستغرق أكثر من دقيقتين .


الآثار الجانبية المتوقعة للعلاج تكون عادة بسيطة منها 


• التهاب جلد منطقة العلاج ، عليه من الضروري عدم استخدام الصابون أو أي نوع من الكريمات على منطقة العلاج خلال فترة العلاج 


• الشعور بالإجهاد العام وفقدان الشهية ، كل هذه الآثار تحدث خلال الجلسات وتتلاشى عادةً بعد أسبوعين من نهاية العلاج .


العلاج الهرموني ( Hormone Therapy ):


هذا العلاج يبدأ بعد نهاية العلاج بالأشعة ويعطى لبعض المريضات اللاتي تجاوزن سن الخمسين .. 

ليس كل المريضات يحتجن للعلاج الهرموني علماً بأن هذه العلاج قد ليستمر مدى الحياة .​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*تعريف سرطان المعدة:

هو نمو غير طبيعي و غير متحكم به للخلايا المبطنة للجدار الداخلي للمعده.

أعراضه:


يصعب تشخيص سرطان المعدة فى مرحلة مبكرة و ذلك لطول الفترة بين ظهور السرطان و بداية الأعراض,


و هي تشمل:


1. إنتفاخ المعدة.
2. فقدان الوزن.
3. فقر الدم و الإعياء.
4. ألم مستمر لا يستجيب للعلاج.
5. قيء.


أسبابه:


1. وجود أورام حميدة بالمعدة.
2. المعدة المتبقية بعد إستئصال المعدة الجزئي.
3. إلتهاب المعده الذاتي autoimmune.
4. الإصابة بعسر هضم طويل الأمد.
5. وجود قرحة بالمعدة لا تُشفى. 
6. التكوين الجينى و لقد وُجد أن نسبة أعلى لسرطان المعدة تحدث فى الناس ذوى فصيلة الدم ( أ ).


التشخيص:


1. عمل اشعة للمعدة بعد شرب مادة ملونة بيضاء Barium.
2. عمل منظار للمعدة.
3. عمل أشعة فوق صوتية للبطن.
4. اخذ عينة من الورم (خلال عمل المنظار) ودراستها تحت المجهر.



طرق العلاج:



1. التدخل الجراحي:


و يكون إما بإستئصال جزئى للمعدة للسرطانات الموضعية أو بإستئصال المعدة التام فى حال السرطانات المنتشرة. 


2. العمليات الجراحية الملطفة:


مثل عمل توصيلة معدنية, و يمكن تخفيف المعاناة عند حالات إنسداد الفؤاد المعدى بوضع أنابيب بلاستيكية عبر الورم.



3. العلاج الكيميائي


يستخدم بشكل محدود للقضاء على الإنتقالات السرطانية في الأعضاء الأخرى.


الوقايه منه:


1. الإبتعاد عن مسببات قرحة المعدة ألا و هي التدخين, شرب الكحول, شرب القهوة بكثرة, أكل التوابل الحاره بإستمرار, كثرة الإنفعال الشديد.

​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*تعريف سرطان البنكرياس:

هو نمو غير طبيعي و غير متحكم فيه لخلايا البنكرياس, و يكون سواء في رأس البنكرياس أو جسمه أو ذيله.


أعراضه: 


لا يوجد له أعراض معينة


و هذا السبب في صعوبة تشخيصه,


و لكن قد يكون أحياناً مُتخفي على صورة إلتهاب في المرارة, و آلآم في أعلى البطن مصحوبة بحصى بالمرارة.



أسبابه:


يُعتقد أن هناك مادة في الجسم تلعب دوراً في نشوء و نمو و إستمرار الخلايا السرطانيه للبنكرياس و هي NF-Kappa B. 


كما يعتبر ادمان الكحول والتهابات البنكرياس من الاسباب المهمة في حدوثه.



التشخيص:


1. عمل أشعه فوق صوتية للبطن.
2. عمل أشعة مقطعية للبطن.



طرق العلاج:


1. الإستئصال الجراحي في 10% إلى 15% من الحالات فقط.
2. العلاج الكيميائي جميسيتابين (Gemzar ).


الوقاية منه:


لا يوجد طرق وقاية منه.

​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*تعريف سرطان الكبد:


هو نمو غير طبيعي و غير منتظم لخلايا الكبد في حال كان الورم أولي,

أما إذا كان ثانوي فإنه يكون منتشر من عضو آخر بالجسم وصولاً للكبد. 



أعراضه: 


1. إصفرار الجسم و مقلة العين.
2. آلام في أعلى البطن.
3. فقدان الشهية و الوزن.
4. الغثيان و التقيؤ.
5. إرتفاع في درجة الحرارة.
6. إحساس بتعب و خمول.



أسبابه:


1. الإصابة بالإلتهاب الكبدي الفيروسي بي أو سي.
2. شرب الكحول بكثرة.



التشخيص:


1. عمل أشعة مقطعية للبطن.
2. عمل تصوير بالأشعة المغناطيسية.
3. تحليل دم.
4. الفحص بالجاليوم المشع وهو مهم للتمييز بين الأورام والأمراض الأخرى التي قد تصيب الكبد.
5. اخذ عينة من الورم ودراستها تحت المجهر.



طرق العلاج:


1. التدخل الجراحي إذا كان المرض موضعي أو في أحد فصوص الكبد.
2. العلاج الكيميائي عن طريق الوريد أو مباشرة إلى شريان الكبد الأساسي.
3. العلاج الإشعاعي كعلاج تلطيفي.
4. علاج الورم بالتجميد.
5. زراعة الكبد.



الوقاية منه:


1. عدم التعرض للإلتهاب الكبدي بي أو سي و ذلك عن طريق أخذ الحيطة عند نقل الدم, و بعدم إستخدام حقن أُستخدمت من قبل.

والأهم بأخذ اللقاح الخاص بإلتهاب الكبد الوبائي.


2. الإبتعاد عن شرب الكحول.​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*تعريف سرطان القولون و المستقيم Colon & Rectum Cancer:


تبدأ جميع أنواع سرطان القولون و المستقيم بسليلات مخاطية حميدة.


و تتكون هذه الأورام غير الخبيثة في جدار الأمعاء الغليظه 


و قد يكبر حجمها في نهاية المطاف و تتحول إلى سرطان. 


و إستئصال السليلات الحميدة هو أحد نواحي الطب الوقائي الذي يُحقق نتائج طيبة. 



أعراضه:


1. حدوث نرف من المستقيم.

2. تغيرات في عادات الأمعاء مثل الإمساك أو الإسهال. ( تظهر هذه الأعراض أيضا عند الإصابة بأمراض أخرى، لذا ينبغي أن تجرى فحوص شاملة إذا حدثت مثل هذه الأعراض).

3. ألم البطن.

4. نقص الوزن و هي أعراض تظهر في وقت متأخر عادة و هي تشير إلى إحتمال إنتشار المرض.



أسبابه:


1. وجود سرطان القولون و المستقيم و السليلات المخاطية في التاريخ العائلي.

2. إصابة الشخص بإلتهاب القولون التقرحي و السليلة القولونية أو بالسرطان في أعضاء أخرى، لا سيما الثدي و الرحم.

3. هناك إعتقاد أن البواسير يؤدي إلى الإصابة بسرطان القولون و هو إعتقاد خاطيء.


ملاحظه:


البواسير قد تُظهر أعراضاً شبيهة بالسليلات المخاطية أو سرطان القولون, فإذا ظهرت مثل هذه الأعراض يجب التوجه إلى الطبيب لفحصها وتقييمها، ويفضل أن تراجع أخصائي جراحة ليقوم بالكشف و إجراء بعض التحاليل و منظار للقولون.


التشخيص:


1. منظار كامل للقولون .

2. عمل أشعه فوق صوتيه عن طريق فتحه الشرج لأورام المستقيم. 

3. عمل أشعه مقطعيه للبطن و الحوض مع ضرورة إستعمال الصبغة للوريد والأمعاء .

4. عمل أشعه مغناطسيه للحوض ( إن توفرت).



طرق العلاج:


1. أورام القولون:


إستئصال الورم و الغدد اللمفاوية المجاورة. 


و بعد الشفاء من العملية و الإطلاع على نتيجة الفحص المجهري قد يُعطى للمريض علاج كيماوي إذا انتشر الورم للغدد الليمفاويه.


2. أورام المستقيم: 


معظم الحالات تحتاج إلى علاج كيميائي و إشعاعي وقد يُعطى المريض علاج كيميائي بعد العملية إذا إنتشر الورم للغدد الليمفاوية.


و الطريقة المُثلى لإجراء العملية الجراحية هي


إستئصال المستقيم مع المنطقة المحيطة به التي هي الدهون المحيطة بالمستقيم و يتم إخراجها كجزء واحد بعد ذلك و يوصل القولون بالقناة الشرجية حسب موقع الورم.


يستعيد نحو 80-90% من المرضى عافيتهم بصورة تامة إذا تم إكتشاف السرطان و علاجه في المراحل المبكرة. 


و لكن نسبة الشفاء تنخفض إلى 50% أو دون ذلك إذا تم التشخيص في مرحلة متأخرة.


وكنتيجة لما توصلت إليه التقنية الحديثة فإن أقل من 5% من جميع مرضى سرطان القولون والمستقيم يحتاجون إلى إجراء فتحة مفاغرة (فتحة تصريف صناعية يتم إستحداثها من القولون جراحياً).


الوقاية منه:


1. إزالة السليلات الحميدة بواسطة تنظير القولون, بالإضافة إلى القيام بفحص دقيق و شامل للأمعاء الغليظة.



2. قد يلعب النظام الغذائي دوراً هاماً في منع الإصابة بسرطان القولون و المستقيم.

و على حد علمنا فإن الغذاء قليل الدهون الغني بالألياف هو الطريقة الغذائية الوحيدة التي قد تقي الإنسان من الإصابة بسرطان القولون و المستقيم.


3. يجب ملاحظة التغيرات التي تطرأ في عادات الأمعاء و التأكد من إجراء فحص للأمعاء ضمن الفحص الطبي المنتظم الذي يجرى عادة حالما أصبح الشخص من فئة الأشخاص الأكثر عرضة للإصابة بالمرض. 


اتمنى ان الموضوع يحوز اعجابكم

مجمع من عضة صفحات من 
ويكيبيديا

​*


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع ......مميز جدا

شكرا للمجهود

الرب معااكم​


----------



## kalimooo (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*

جميل جداااا يا مونيكا

شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة

ولمجهودك...

الحقيقة موضوع متكامل

ربنا يبارك حياتك
*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*مرسي خالص يا اخت مونيكا 
موضوع شامل ومتكامل الحقيقة 

معلومات جيدة 

الرب يبارك في حياتك ويبعد الامراض عن كل اولادة​*


----------

